# St joeys July 2015



## Lavino (Jul 12, 2015)

St joeys
Another recent visit to the seminary St joes. So just going to add a few photos from the visit went with myself .. @woopashoopaa @telf @will knot and @dangle_angle was a enjoyable trip as always at St joes and with good company thanks lads. So just a few I took.

St Joseph’s Seminary at Upholland opened in 1883, the first phase was built to a design by James O’Bryne. Set amongst a backdrop of copse and wildwood amidst gently sloping fields, the buildings are flanked with rough-hewn stone. An upper and lower lake are separated by a gentle and soothing waterfall. 1 The 150 acres of land the seminary is built upon had been purchased at auction in 1877. The grandeur of the chapels, meeting rooms, fixtures and fittings was unbelievable.

The seminary was closed during WW1 and reopened in 1919 along with a junior seminary. The second phase of construction commenced in 1923. The design was in a different style to the original buildings, however it was equally as grand. Landscaped gardens and sports facilities were also completed by 1927. A new chapel was added in 1930 along with 14 sub chapels. The final addition to the site was a science block. 2

The library shot with the spiral staircase






Some guy that was hanging around the library 




A shot from the observatory 




A view from one of the turrets 




A nice staircase









A view from the clock tower with weights in window




A nice carpet indeed




Sink in a bath room




View from window




Organ in study hall




Door to study hall




Checkerboard ceiling







The bad boys corner






A dormitory 




The guardians




Snooker table room


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 12, 2015)

Very nice mate, I keep saying I need to go back up north for a revisit!


----------



## Lavino (Jul 12, 2015)

If you are thinking going I'd make it soon.as things are changing with more cameras inside and keeping on top of locking the site down..


----------



## Rubex (Jul 12, 2015)

That guy hanging around the library looks a bit dodgy lol fantastic pics!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 12, 2015)

Lavino said:


> If you are thinking going I'd make it soon.as things are changing with more cameras inside and keeping on top of locking the site down..



Cheers for the heads up!


----------



## smiler (Jul 12, 2015)

That staircase is a bit special but I particular liked the fire surround, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 14, 2015)

Stunning set of images! Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 14, 2015)

Cracking images and a few angles I aint seen before.


----------



## Lavino (Aug 1, 2015)

Another visit today spent 7 hours there. Myself @telf @woopashoopaa @dangle-angle and friend tom. And met up with a few other members there. Nice to meet you. Here's a few more. Pics....


----------



## smiler (Aug 2, 2015)

I wish I'd bin there as well, Thanks


----------



## Lavino (Aug 2, 2015)

smiler said:


> I wish I'd bin there as well, Thanks



I'd have liked you to have been there aswell mate


----------



## Lavino (Aug 3, 2015)

Here's a little video I did..

St Joseph's seminary 2015 (Created with @Magisto) - YouTube


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 3, 2015)

Great report and photos, its a got to do for me and it looks like its got to be soon.
Thanks for posting


----------



## Lavino (Aug 3, 2015)

Yeah if you are planning a visit I'd get it done soon


----------

